# Before the Osburn



## wg_bent (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's a pic of my Majestic 42" fireplace before the new tile, hearth and Osburn 1800i


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 22, 2005)

*First* -  code specifies that you must put in a chimney liner in a 0-clearance fireplace chimney since it is not rated for 2100 degrees.  I purchased a forever-flex liner.   
*Second* - The Majestic chimney is WAY oversize in order to get either the Osburn or the Napoleon to draft properly.

You did get me thinking a bit though about the floor of the Majestic.  I looked at it more carefully after seeing your post and decided that it was somewhat damaged from heat, and your right about the sheet metal floor under the fireproof material.  So, here's my solution.  I decided to distribute the weight of the Osburn (315 lbs) using a layer of 1/2 inch cement board (see the cement board cut slightly undersize to fit) .  Then under the floor I'll add two supports made out of peices of cement board or possibly some steel of some sort.  I haven't worked that out yet.  The important part is to not impeed the air flow in the majestic.  As I continue to install I'll add pictures of the install procedure here.  Thanks for the thoughts.  I'm sure my install will be better because of your point.

Warren


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 22, 2005)

Here's the Osburn almost ready to go in.

The effort to get that beast up 2 steps into my home was really serious.  And this ain't even close to the heaviest stove out there


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 23, 2005)

I'm trying to follow code to the best of my ability. Now, having said that, when I was in high school my father heated with a Reginald wood stove for years (then switched to coal).  It was basically a Reginald 602 copy (the classic small box stove).  Vermont castings Aspen is another version of that design.  He vented through a throat plate into a masonary chimney, and it worked fine.  

Tomorrow I'll probably get the liner and the stove installed.  The batteries in the digital camera are a chargin now!!    

I'll post more tomorrow.

Warren


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 25, 2005)

Here's the my Osburn installed.  Don't have the surround yet, so that's why it not in.  so far so good, I do think I have to get the nack of firing it though.  I'll keep you all posted.  It sure kick out a lot of heat!


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 27, 2005)

Yes, it was quite hard.  The Majestic opening is about 21.75" and the stove is 19.75.  The thing that saved me is the Majestic gets bigger inside.  Still hard to maneuver.  What I did is attach the offset adapter to the flex liner adapter.  The liner is quite springy, so I took advantage of that.  I used a hydrolic jack to spring the liner up into the Majestic chimney, an pushed the stove under it.  The lowered the jack.  Then pushed the stoves opening under the offset adapter input, and the pipe just popped into place. (The Osburn flue output is female so this worked great)  I then sealed around the pipe with some refractory cement.  

Warren


----------



## wg_bent (Feb 6, 2006)

O.K. It's been a long project but it's finally finished (minus the darned gold trim on the door...Hey Obadiah's how about that trim peice!????)

So here's the official before and after.

Almost hard to believe it's the same room eh?


----------



## Corie (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, that came out really nice.  I love seeing all these finished installs coming out fantastic!


----------



## elkimmeg (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice Job  I know its too late but 1/2 " copper pipe under the stove to act as rollers. They would have helped you fit and measure things for trial and error approach. It would alow you to roll it in and out. I would leave them in place and place a couple drywall screws in
 to prevent it rolling out.  Remove your trim suround the screws and dis connect the flue for cleaning. You then could roll it out and roll it back in place


----------



## crow (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice install !
Very cool to see the pics in progress!


----------



## Shane (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't remember this thread.  Strange.  One question Warren, did you check with the ZC mfg and make sure it is ok to block the convection vents on that fireplace?  Alot of times the air circulating through the convection chamber is what partially cools the unit.


----------



## wg_bent (Aug 25, 2006)

you can't tell from the picture, but it is vented.  Look at the bottom of the new hearth.  See the black line across just under the horizontal hearth surface?  That's the lower air intake and is actually larger in square inches than the lower air vent of the Majestic.  The upper is on the slant of the surround.  

It took a lot of thinking to get that all right.


----------



## Shane (Aug 25, 2006)

Ok I see now.  That's a good idea and looks great.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats a fantastic install job. Every thing is well balaced, looks like it should be in a catalog!


----------

